# 1/43rd Dan Gurney Cougar Trans Am



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is my Dan Gurney Cougar Trans Am I finished up last week. It is an AMT 1/43rd model conversion mounted on a Ranch Design aluminum adjustable chassis.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! Really nice work. Cool car!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Very detailed and very realistic Cougar. Nice!!

P.S. Gotta dig that Dan Gurney!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Mega Awesome Cougar - Dan would be proud! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.

It is a no-mag car that runs awesome and drifts really nicely. I am planning on doing a video soon. I'll post a link after I do.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice MIC... Great stance... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:... bring on the movie ! !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME CAR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Here's the Video*

I just finished up a video of the car running at Old Orchard Ridge Raceway. No music for now so you can here the car. I will make another copy with music added later.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is wicked cool! awesome track too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great slide action! Love it!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet car, and an awesome track!!!! Love it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Mic... I like the slide action. Car sounds like ya really worked it over... smooooth. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Yes, this car is very smooth. I am converting most of my Artin based 1/43rd cars to a non magnet slide guide car with a smaller motor. They are a blast to run.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sure runs good Mic...*

Is that a personal set-up that you have discovered is *"the one"* Mic?? Is that one that the guys big into the scale are moving towards?? I think if I did run 1/43rd myself, I would be running that very same deal. It seems to turn laps effortlessly. Can you say how much dough is in that?? Very interesting thread. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a nice set up as well as a great looking custom! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*bump...*

Any new 1/43 runners to go against the Cougar Mic ??


----------

